

The Tech Industry’s Darkest Secret: It’s All About Age - stollercyrus
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130422020049-8451-the-tech-industry-s-darkest-secret-it-s-all-about-age

======
JoeAltmaier
Learn faster? Clean slate? ALl that is crap. Only 1 reason the young are hired
for tech:

"The young can easily pull all-nighters."

------
zachlatta
I can't help but notice that it mentioned middle-aged programmers with out of
date skills. Part of being a programmer is keeping up with the latest
advancements. If you fail to keep up and let your skills become outdated, then
that's on you.

------
rdouble
It's hardly a secret.

